# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  ليبقى الحب فقط

## نبض

و لو جفت الورود

عقود قلبي لن تجف



و لو ذبلت الازهار



زهرة حياتي هي من تقف



اوسط عواصف الهجر والبعاد



بعيدة عن تلك البلاد



في رونق خاص



تنتظرك حبيبتي



لتحتضن عذاب السنين



و ليرتمي قلبي الحزين



بين ذراعيكي و يترك الأنين



لتبقى عقود الحب هي ما تفوح



ليبقى الحب فقط و لترحل الجروح

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ليبقى الحب فقط و لترحل الجروح


اعتقد 
" لتبقى الجروح فقط ويرحل الحب"

افضل

دام ابداعك نبض

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:burlywood;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]صديقه 

طبعا لا للجروح نعم للحب 

واجمل ما في الحب جروحه 

ألم ....
هذا ما يسببه غيابك

و ما يسببه حضورك

وما تسببه مشاعرك

وما يغزو قلبي عندما أفكر بك

المرور جميل وردك اجمل حضور اتمنى ان يدوم بصفحتي [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## shams spring

لتبقى عقود الحب هي ما تفوح

*رووووووووووووووووعة
مشكور نبض*

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]شمس 



أرجعتني إلى براءة الطفولة
حيث الابتسامة الرقيقة
و العيون الواسعة
المليئة بالامل و التفاؤل

شكرا لمرورك وردك الرائع سيدتي [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## shams spring

> [ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]شمس 
> 
> 
> 
> أرجعتني إلى براءة الطفولة
> حيث الابتسامة الرقيقة
> و العيون الواسعة
> المليئة بالامل و التفاؤل
> 
> شكرا لمرورك وردك الرائع سيدتي [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]


 :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:

----------

